# Calais



## alcam (Nov 22, 2015)

There this weekend all normal in town, to be honest same as it has been this year. 
Don't think refugees pose a threat to motorhomes. 
Met some people, mostly English, over to deliver stuff to the camp.Nice group. Went to the 'jungle' myself today (as much out of curiosity as anything else)'dropped off some old fleeces and jackets. Lots of very cold hungry people there


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 22, 2015)

Passed through Calais on 10th October and driving out of Euro Tunnel terminal around the Coquelles area, where we go for fuel at Auchan (€1.03 per litre!!!) we saw about a half dozen guys that were almost certainly migrants walking at the side of the road. Coming back yesterday (Saturday 21st Nov) at 10am and this time heading to the port we saw none. However, the aire at Wissant was virtually empty on Friday night and the original Calais aire at the harbour entrance had 5 campers on it. There were 3 parked up on the quayside aire in town. (The 'aire' on the cliff on the outside of Sangatte by the way is now closed off). The ferry, although there were many, mainly Polish trucks on board, was also virtually empty, and in 20+ years of coming through Calais I have never seen the aires or the town so empty. We were pulled over by UK customs at Calais check-in, as were all vans and the few other MH's and asked where we had been, where did we stay last night, was the MH left unattended at anytime last night etc, and inside the hab and the garage was checked by a cheery customs offical. A French police dog handler, with two different dogs also checked all vans and lorries while we waited in line at the dock side. Also however we do not use the motorway link road from the port where the 'jungle' is, we have always driven straight through town to get to and from the port. It is making me think how long businesses in the area can survive this downturn in trade if this is the norm now.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 23, 2015)

alcam said:


> There this weekend all normal in town, to be honest same as it has been this year.
> Don't think refugees pose a threat to motorhomes.
> Met some people, mostly English, over to deliver stuff to the camp.Nice group. Went to the 'jungle' myself today (as much out of curiosity as anything else)'dropped off some old fleeces and jackets. Lots of very cold hungry people there


  I saw on TV news the other night that the French Police got the hump after the attacks in Paris and went in and cleared the Calais migrant camps and were going to ship the Migrants to other parts of France has that not happened then ?


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 23, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> I saw on TV news the other night that the French Police got the hump after the attacks in Paris and went in and cleared the Calais migrant camps and were going to ship the Migrants to other parts of France has that not happened then ?



No, they only cleared an 'illegal' camp in a disused warehouse in the port area I think it was, and I'm not so sure that it wasn't a day or so before the attack in Paris.


----------



## barrypat (Nov 23, 2015)

*What Security!!!!*

We came through Calais tues night 17th Nov. Delays were approx 3 hours due to the terrible gale, total crossing time was about four and a half hours, this was due to the mooring rope getting fouled up around the ship's rudder and then being unable to enter Dover because another ferry was in the berth, all good fun for a poor sailor! ! 
What surprised us was the lack of security checks, we were advised to allow extra time at check in but I was amazed how little checking was done, a lot less than we have come to expect, maybe this was due to not being able to stand up in the wind! I hope this is not typical of security checks.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 23, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> No, they only cleared an 'illegal' camp in a disused warehouse in the port area I think it was, and I'm not so sure that it wasn't a day or so before the attack in Paris.



The "camp" was at Téteghem; a bit too close to Home for my liking or Digger's for that matter as that's where he likes to go for a dump
Also Dead Fish lives there

Migrant camp in Dunkirk is stormed by armed police amid jihadi infiltration fears | Daily Mail Online

Digger telling Dead Fish about the troubles


----------



## witzend (Nov 23, 2015)

Been mentioned that Calais is quiet. Is it only Calais that's quiet or are other French Towns quiet also with people trying to avoid crowds after the attacks


----------



## Mick H (Nov 23, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> I saw on TV news the other night that the French Police got the hump after the attacks in Paris and went in and cleared the Calais migrant camps and were going to ship the Migrants to other parts of France has that not happened then ?



That was at Dunkirk, and it had been planned for some weeks. Unlikely to have been because of the Paris attacks.


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 23, 2015)

witzend said:


> Been mentioned that Calais is quiet. Is it only Calais that's quiet or are other French Towns quiet also with people trying to avoid crowds after the attacks



Most of the towns we were in were much further South and apart the official 3 days of mourning all the towns we visited (not that many admittedly)were business as usual, including a large car boot (vide-grenier) which took up all the main streets of Duras.


----------



## alcam (Nov 23, 2015)

witzend said:


> Been mentioned that Calais is quiet. Is it only Calais that's quiet or are other French Towns quiet also with people trying to avoid crowds after the attacks



Calais was pretty busy at the weekend . I think the aires being empty would be down to some of the scare stories doing the rounds


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 23, 2015)

I went on a day trip on Wednesday, as the ferry arrived in Calais the aire you can see only had four vans on it, I have never seen it so empty, we only saw a few immigrants carrying shopping and walking back down the motorway towards where the fence starts, there were probably 25 to 30 Police vans patrolling up and down as well as officers walking around, it was obvious the Police were out in force and the immigrants were keeping their heads down


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 23, 2015)

We came through back through Calais in September and had no problems whatsoever.However I think with the current security threat in France added to the migrant problem that more Brits will consider using the western channel routes.It's more expensive and a longer time on the ferry but inevitably will become more popular.Some may not even bother going to France at all which would be a great shame for the tourist industry as the French love motorhomes and try to make it easy for us to tour their beautiful country.
In my opinion the security measures also need tightening up,at the moment there are few checks on vehicles embarking on the ferry,I am usually asked if my gas bottle is turned off which would be silly if parked next to a lorry load of explosives.
I realise that taking extra security measures would cause delays but it's a price worth paying I think.


----------



## Sparks (Nov 29, 2015)

.


----------



## alcam (Nov 29, 2015)

Seems pretty feeble/going through the motions type efforts to get on a truck . Are there any stats re people getting on trucks , getting across the channel ? 
Less serious note , anybody who listens to that moronic 'music' constantly should not be allowed in to Britain .


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't know how many times I have mentioned this on here before, but if you really want to minimise the risk of your MH being a target for these guys, or getting caught up with the trucks when/if something does kick off, then DO NOT USE THE LINK ROAD that goes past the 'jungle'!! Turn right at the very first roundabout outside of the port gates and drive through Calais town. Easy really.
As others have said on here, when we came back last week I have never seen so few campers in Calais in 25+ years of driving through, only 4 or 5 parked up on the harbour entrance aire. But so long as the Calais - Dover crossing remains competitively priced then we will continue to use it. Booking 5 days before sailing a single for our under 7mtr camper ended up at £49 - this was compared to £179 Le Havre - Portsmouth. Also last weekend the weather was rough, with a capital 'R', (in fact the sailing after ours was cancelled because of it), and an hour and a half being cooped up in a tin can (the outside areas were out of bounds, also down to the weather), seems a far better option to me than five and a half hours doing the same thing. No brainer really.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 29, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> I don't know how many times I have mentioned this on here before, but if you really want to minimise the risk of your MH being a target for these guys, or getting caught up with the trucks when/if something does kick off, then DO NOT USE THE LINK ROAD that goes past the 'jungle'!! Turn right at the very first roundabout outside of the port gates and drive through Calais town. Easy really.
> As others have said on here, when we came back last week I have never seen so few campers in Calais in 25+ years of driving through, only 4 or 5 parked up on the harbour entrance aire. But so long as the Calais - Dover crossing remains competitively priced then we will continue to use it. Booking 5 days before sailing a single for our under 7mtr camper ended up at £49 - this was compared to £179 Le Havre - Portsmouth. Also last weekend the weather was rough, with a capital 'R', (in fact the sailing after ours was cancelled because of it), and an hour and a half being cooped up in a tin can (the outside areas were out of bounds, also down to the weather), seems a far better option to me than five and a half hours doing the same thing. No brainer really.


You have mentioned it a few times, I have as well and it makes sense and I will never use the long crossings because of the dogs, with all the new fencing though it isn't too bad down the link road


----------



## alcam (Nov 30, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> I don't know how many times I have mentioned this on here before, but if you really want to minimise the risk of your MH being a target for these guys, or getting caught up with the trucks when/if something does kick off, then DO NOT USE THE LINK ROAD that goes past the 'jungle'!! Turn right at the very first roundabout outside of the port gates and drive through Calais town. Easy really.
> As others have said on here, when we came back last week I have never seen so few campers in Calais in 25+ years of driving through, only 4 or 5 parked up on the harbour entrance aire. But so long as the Calais - Dover crossing remains competitively priced then we will continue to use it. Booking 5 days before sailing a single for our under 7mtr camper ended up at £49 - this was compared to £179 Le Havre - Portsmouth. Also last weekend the weather was rough, with a capital 'R', (in fact the sailing after ours was cancelled because of it), and an hour and a half being cooped up in a tin can (the outside areas were out of bounds, also down to the weather), seems a far better option to me than five and a half hours doing the same thing. No brainer really.



I'm sure your right, don't think we're at risk but easily avoided anyway. 
Dfds cheapest for me, I also have a dog. I've asked this before but I'll try again,  why are P&O consistently 2 to 3 times the price of DFDS? It doesn't make commercial sense to me but there must be a reason


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 30, 2015)

Is it the cost of the dog that is more expensive or the complete package?  I have found P&O to be the most competitive and then take off an additional 10% for CCC but I am sure others will come up with good deals


----------



## alcam (Nov 30, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> Is it the cost of the dog that is more expensive or the complete package?  I have found P&O to be the most competitive and then take off an additional 10% for CCC but I am sure others will come up with good deals



No anytime I'm trying to book, 6-8 times a year,  the price (including dog) is massively different. 6 meter van. 1 adult 1 dog. Last time DFDS £65,  P&O £110


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 30, 2015)

Which ever way you look at it it is nearly always cheaper to use the Dover - Calais route, so long as you don't use toll roads, which we don't. However my choice was made more on the weather rather than the cost. Did we want to spend 1.5 hours or 7.5 hours at sea in storm force 10, possibly increasing and blowing in from the North. Having done all that before in my life, and worse, like I said a no brainer really.


----------



## alcam (Dec 2, 2015)

Yet you are incapable of working out people have their reasons for using , and costing accordingly , certain routes . Total lack of normal thought process really !


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 2, 2015)

The real cost to me is about 15Ltrs of diesel at €1.03 a litre. The camper, according to several dealers we spoke to at various locations in UK this summer, is still worth what we paid for it 4 years ago, and in one case 3k more than we paid for it, so there is no depreciation or wear and tear to take into consideration. Another member (with brains I think you will find) on this forum a while ago, also pointed out in great detail the difference in costing between taking the expensive Caen or Le Havre crossing and the much cheaper Calais crossing. And no matter how you look at it Calais will always be cheaper. It really boils down to whether you want to hang out for 7.5 hours in a posh restaurant on a BF ship or drive the camper an extra few kilometers.


----------



## Sparks (Dec 2, 2015)

.


----------



## witzend (Dec 2, 2015)

Sparks said:


> I enjoy driving (well, abroad anyway) and absolutely detest sea sickness. The shorter the time at sea the better.
> Even if I was headed to north western France (the center of the universe it seems ) I would still use a Dover/Calais crossing.



I live in Cornwall 1 hr from Plymouth so always use  Brittany Ferries from there but only for economic reasons I don't find the ferries as plush as some several times we've had cabins with dirty linen once not serviced at all. Have seen whats on offer in their restaurants and usually decide against preferring a packed meal


----------



## Yogihughes (Dec 3, 2015)

Has anyone seen the posts on other forums about what is happening to lorry drivers and their vehicles lately?


----------



## alcam (Dec 3, 2015)

I read the whole post and featured (and answered) the pertinent point when quoting.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 3, 2015)

IF I had to work out the cost of every journey I make in my Camper I would give up , I use my camper extensively because I enjoy the experience and go where ever I fancy including the mega expensive NORWAY , which is NOT expensive as some make out, some free camping, some cheaper diesel, some campsites some more expensive Diesel Tant Pis that is how it is.We use the Dover  Calais crossing mostly, mainly because of the short crossing time, and of course the ticket cost, it matters not where I am going ,that is the route for me, I do not want fancy ships or the crap food and coffee supplied on the Ferries , I have driven through France in the dead of Winter when there is a lot of snow and ice about but never had a major problem , roads are  usually kept clear, although I had to use our snow chains once in the Mountains heading for one of the tunnels for Spain , so it is down to the choices one decides to make ,true of life in general, well mine anyway.


----------



## alcam (Dec 3, 2015)

I have just spent a month in Spain and never ate 'British food' once . You call people ignorant and arrogant [and quite a lot of other things] yet you pontificate on things you obviously know nothing about . From Mrs Veterano's cooking to whats the best ferry route for all of us , your ignorance knows no bounds


----------



## alcam (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry you're not making any sense


----------



## pamjon (Dec 3, 2015)

We also prefer the short crossing and yes we have also done the long crossings. However, Dover-Calais is the cheapest. As for your comment on Spanish food, obviously you have been in France too long and have forgotten what good food is. Most top chefs have said and quoted on TV that French food is now not that good.  We spend an average of 5 months in Spain every year eating Spanish food. Spanish food is far superior to the French crap we have eaten and cheaper ie. Menu of the Day which consists of 3 courses and a bottle of wine each and coffee averages between 6-8 euros. Obviously you know a lot about France and Ferry companies but nothing about Spain. 
I read a lot of the threads on this site and all you seem to do is put people down, sorry we are not all super intelligent like you!

PJ


----------



## witzend (Dec 3, 2015)

1 Yes compared to you I expect my ferry travel experience is limited as you seem to know it All

2 Surely you don't think I didn't complain and the staff weren't very happy almost calling me a liar on 2 occasions until taken to cabin to see for them selves (blood on sheets once) I'm sure they only occasionally change sheets hoping no one notices

3 Take our own food because we have taste not as a economy measure as not in negative equity trap

****Link removed by Admin***


----------



## Robmac (Dec 3, 2015)

Arguments aside. I would suggest it is not a good idea to post somebody's personal details on a forum.


----------



## campertwo (Dec 3, 2015)

Keyboard warriors are at it again! Personally, I have used Dover to Calais or Dunkerque many times & will continue to do so. The ferry costs to do the longer routes, i.e Cherboug or Le havre are so expensive for us with a 7m plus van & sometimes a bike trailer, I worked out that the extra diesel & one or two nights in an aire is so much cheaper! I love driving in France so its no big deal to clock up a few more hundred kilometres! :dance:


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 3, 2015)

Sparks said:


> I enjoy driving (well, abroad anyway) and absolutely detest sea sickness. The shorter the time at sea the better.
> Even if I was headed to north western France (the center of the universe it seems) I would still use a Dover/Calais crossing.



Also suffer from sea sickness but learnt long ago that eating ginger biscuits before the sail really really helps.


----------



## bartman (Dec 3, 2015)

Can anybody tell me how much cheaper the Dover to Calais ferry is on average than the tunnel? I must confess that I haven't used the ferry for many years - and have never used it since owning the MH! 
We exchange the Tesco clubcard vouchers for 3x their face value (used to be 4x), and that makes Eurotunnel quite affordable. 
Even at full price though, I think the ferry would have to be considerably cheaper to tempt me back!


----------



## Teutone (Dec 3, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Also suffer from sea sickness but learnt long ago that eating ginger biscuits before the sail really really helps.



Second that. My wife uses ginger root tablets from Holland and Barrats.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 3, 2015)

x


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 3, 2015)

Silly Billy, of course We have tried all and know what we prefer,:tongue::tongue:


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 3, 2015)

Yogihughes said:


> Has anyone seen the posts on other forums about what is happening to lorry drivers and their vehicles lately?



Yes. But it is almost impossible to ascertain that pics etc that are posted up were last week, last year, or even in Calais in some cases. But there is no doubt that there are times when Calais would be best avoided as would certain areas.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 3, 2015)

bartman said:


> Can anybody tell me how much cheaper the Dover to Calais ferry is on average than the tunnel? I must confess that I haven't used the ferry for many years - and have never used it since owning the MH!
> We exchange the Tesco clubcard vouchers for 3x their face value (used to be 4x), and that makes Eurotunnel quite affordable.
> Even at full price though, I think the ferry would have to be considerably cheaper to tempt me back!


 AFerry | Compare & Book Ferries to France, Ireland, Spain  Have a look at this web site and do a comparison, you will soon see how much cheaper the Ferry is.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 3, 2015)

alcam said:


> I have just spent a month in Spain and never ate 'British food' once . You call people ignorant and arrogant [and quite a lot of other things] yet you pontificate on things you obviously know nothing about . From Mrs Veterano's cooking to whats the best ferry route for all of us , your ignorance knows no bounds



Having lived in Spain for a while, some time back, and now privileged to be able to afford a second home in a small village in Spain since 1999 (nowhere near the Costas, which are mostly not our thing, where we would avoid 'Bert's Bar (from Haslingdon)' or 'The Irish Bar' and the like like the plague) I take my hat off to you for bringing a more informed view into the debate. And if Mrs Veterano ever found out what had previously been suggested about her cooking, this forum would not be a safe place for anybody :tongue:


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 3, 2015)

bartman said:


> Can anybody tell me how much cheaper the Dover to Calais ferry is on average than the tunnel? I must confess that I haven't used the ferry for many years - and have never used it since owning the MH!
> We exchange the Tesco clubcard vouchers for 3x their face value (used to be 4x), and that makes Eurotunnel quite affordable.
> Even at full price though, I think the ferry would have to be considerably cheaper to tempt me back!



The last single ticket we bought on Calais - Dover was £49. Going out on the tunnel, after Tesco discount, was £70+ for a single.


----------



## Asterix (Dec 3, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> AFerry | Compare & Book Ferries to France, Ireland, Spain  Have a look at this web site and do a comparison, you will soon see how much cheaper the Ferry is.



Thanks for that link,I just did a quick search,and leaving from Newhaven to Dieppe is £4 cheaper than  Dover- Calais
Which really suggests Calais is not always the cheapest option, and if heading south is considerably dearer if you add fuel and time.


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for link.  I found I was cheaper going direct to P&O and then had the CCC 10% to take off so somewhat a far better deal.


----------



## John H (Dec 3, 2015)

There is so much arrogant nonsense in what you have said on this thread but at least that particular comment made me laugh. I've been in Spain since early October and have eaten extremely well on local food. Maybe you should widen your source of information about Spain beyond the ITV series "Benidorm"


----------



## campertwo (Dec 3, 2015)

In June this year I paid £128 return Dover to Calais for my 7.3 m van. Not bad I thought? Then drove to south of France for 3 glorious weeks!


----------



## bartman (Dec 3, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> AFerry | Compare & Book Ferries to France, Ireland, Spain  Have a look at this web site and do a comparison, you will soon see how much cheaper the Ferry is.



That's a really useful site, thanks for that - although I did find that the comparison figure they gave me for Eurotunnel was actually more than the figure I get when going to the Eurotunnel site! 
There is a larger difference than I had thought though - I think the Tesco vouchers apply to DFDS too, so might give that a go next time. 
The other thing I like about the tunnel (apart from the speed and the smooth crossing!) is the flexibility of departure time. No need to panic about missing it. You can also come back days earlier if you need to, with maybe a small admin fee. I'm not aware of any ferry service which offers that.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 3, 2015)

Asterix said:


> Thanks for that link,I just did a quick search,and leaving from Newhaven to Dieppe is £4 cheaper than  Dover- Calais
> Which really suggests Calais is not always the cheapest option, and if heading south is considerably dearer if you add fuel and time.


  Newhaven Dieppe , done that ,no thanks, Newhaven is a pig of a place to get to, Dieppe is great but it is at least a 5 hour crossing and fewer ships daily .


----------



## Asterix (Dec 3, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> Newhaven Dieppe , done that ,no thanks, Newhaven is a pig of a place to get to, Dieppe is great but it is at least a 5 hour crossing and fewer ships daily .



I like Newhaven for the parking on the seafront,£3 for 24 hrs,on grass or concrete,stay as long as you like,thought I'd spend a few days there,I've never used the ferry from there,it says 4 hour crossing on their website?


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 4, 2015)

A long time since you have been in Benidorm as your report is totally inaccurate.  In the whole stretch of Levante beach there is one British fish and chip shop and all the rest are Spanish restaurants.  As usual you only see what you want to see other than the reality.


----------



## John H (Dec 4, 2015)

Brilliant! You make an assumption based on no evidence and then attack the person you are addressing based on that unsupported assumption rather than what he actually said. Can't think of a better definition of bigotry than that


----------



## witzend (Dec 4, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Arguments aside. I would suggest it is not a good idea to post somebody's personal details on a forum.



He made no attempt to hide his address in other threads on this site or that he intended moving back to UK it was just a google search with 3 possible property's The Hymer gave the game away


----------



## Robmac (Dec 4, 2015)

witzend said:


> He made no attempt to hide his address in other threads on this site or that he intended moving back to UK it was just a google search with 3 possible property's The Hymer gave the game away



I just see it as a bit of a line to cross without the person's permission.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 4, 2015)

How the Mighty have fallen,    Samuel


----------



## Robmac (Dec 4, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> How the Mighty have fallen,    Samuel



?


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 4, 2015)

Sparks said:


> I enjoy driving (well, abroad anyway) and absolutely detest sea sickness. The shorter the time at sea the better.
> Even if I was headed to north western France (the center of the universe it seems) I would still use a Dover/Calais crossing.


On our last trip to Spain Portugal  Dec 14 to April 15 ,I was suffering with Vertigo, and as we were crossing Ferry to Calais I decided to take some sea sickness tablets which I bought at Boots Chemists , they worked very well and I had a dizzy free crossing both ways, the Vertigo has gone now , very unpleasant Vertigo.


----------



## alcam (Dec 4, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## Lee (Dec 4, 2015)

I can only assume that the weather in Brittany is not so good.
Our colleague appears to be bored and therefore is posting controversial opinions on this thread for those of you involved enjoy the rhetoric, it is giving me great pleasure in following the thread.


----------



## witzend (Dec 4, 2015)

It isn't surprising to me when you continually make personal insults to members 5 in this thread alone. In your personal life if your the same I don't think you can have any friends and are just a sad old man


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 4, 2015)

Every time I come across a thread that has broken into world war 3 its the same guy thats in the middle of it


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 4, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 4, 2015)

runnach said:


> I don't understand why David would want to leave his current vista. Obviously there is a reason for this, which is his business, only.


I agree it is his business only, he has alluded to a few reasons why he will be returning to the UK shortly and he does not pretend to have wealth to throw away like some but it has nothing to do with travel through Calais, we know he will not be dissuaded as I am sure he knows I wouldn't because I have made my point clear previously but it should not resort to insults


----------



## John H (Dec 11, 2015)

I think this speaks for itself. Banksy uses Steve Jobs artwork to highlight refugee crisis | Art and design | The Guardian


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yogihughes said:


> Has anyone seen the posts on other forums about what is happening to lorry drivers and their vehicles lately?


I've seen this report today in the Guardian....Calais refugee violence putting lorry drivers at risk, says victim | World news | The Guardian
It seems that the migrants are getting more desperate and violent,it's time for the police to become more proactive before someone gets seriously injured.Do these people think they will be made welcome in our country by acting in this aggressive manner.


----------



## snowbirds (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi vindiboy,

Vertigo, yes I rember the Film Hitchcock if I am right:lol-061::lol-061:

Snowbirds.







vindiboy said:


> On our last trip to Spain Portugal  Dec 14 to April 15 ,I was suffering with Vertigo, and as we were crossing Ferry to Calais I decided to take some sea sickness tablets which I bought at Boots Chemists , they worked very well and I had a dizzy free crossing both ways, the Vertigo has gone now , very unpleasant Vertigo.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 19, 2015)

snowbirds said:


> Hi vindiboy,
> 
> Vertigo, yes I rember the Film Hitchcock if I am right:lol-061::lol-061:
> 
> Snowbirds.


They have done a remake of Hitchcocks film 'Rear Window', it will be released in February and it is to be renamed 'Rear View Monitor'


----------



## Deleted member 51254 (Dec 19, 2015)

Used Dfds Dover Dunkirk Nov Dec this year, just got back. Apps 100 pounds return for 7.5 mtr home and a dog. Saw a handful of vagrants who may have been refugees at Dunkirk. Very thorough search of my van before I got on the ferry.


----------



## alcam (Dec 19, 2015)

davebav50 said:


> Used Dfds Dover Dunkirk Nov Dec this year, just got back. Apps 100 pounds return for 7.5 mtr home and a dog. Saw a handful of vagrants who may have been refugees at Dunkirk. Very thorough search of my van before I got on the ferry.



Bizarrely in Calais , where I assume most immigrants are , the search of my van [end of november] was non-existent  . I opened my habitation door for the gendarme he glanced inside and walked on . Maybe the smell ?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 19, 2015)

1-50 The Worlds 50 Best Restaurants France ?


----------



## Deleted member 51254 (Dec 19, 2015)

alcam said:


> Bizarrely in Calais , where I assume most immigrants are , the search of my van [end of november] was non-existent  . I opened my habitation door for the gendarme he glanced inside and walked on . Maybe the smell ?



Well we did smell a bit as we had been away for several weeks and spent the last few nights parked all over the place. I think there were only 3 campsites with showers opened in the whole of France in December


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 19, 2015)

davebav50 said:


> Well we did smell a bit as we had been away for several weeks and spent the last few nights parked all over the place. I think there were only 3 campsites with showers opened in the whole of France in December



I would image there will be none in the UK, so make haste for home.


----------



## Rodeo (Dec 19, 2015)

Interesting thread.A bit late,so apologies..a bit of useless info..
Tesco vouchers boosted to x3..First time we have ever used them will be next year.Euro tunnel over and return will only cost us £29 for top up (Iveco Daily lwb) .Our usual crossing method is Newhaven/Dieppe,but they dont accept the vouchers on that route,so although less miles to travel once there,its cheaper for us to use the tunnel.Love the driving over there,so not a problem.


----------

